# ظهور العذراء مريم اليوم الخميس الموافق 21/10/2010 بكنيسة مارجرجس الزاوية الحمرا



## Alexander.t (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*جائانا البيان التالى :
أكد لنا مصدر مقرب ان السيده العذراء مريم ظاهره الان  بكنيسة مارجرجس الزاوية الحمرا 
اليوم 21/10/2010 
سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل
فأبقو معنا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ايوة يا مينا انا كمان سمعت عن الموضوع ده
فى انتظار اى تفاصيل للتأكيد 
بركتك يا امى 
​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت اي تفاصيل تحطوها

صلواتك يا ام النور​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الخاشع لله قال:


> *يااه وهيا عندها وقت تطللع
> 
> وليه ماقلت لنا كنا عملنا الواجب *




شكلك مش هتعمر كتيير
ده اول تحذير ليك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الخاشع لله قال:


> *يااه وهيا عندها وقت تطللع
> 
> وليه ماقلت لنا كنا عملنا الواجب *


يا تتكلم بإحترام يا توفر كلامك لنفسك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الخاشع لله قال:


> *انا ماذا قلت اول مرة اسمع ان عندها وقت تظهر فييه
> 
> طيب انا اطلب منها الان تطلع في الجزائر
> 
> ...


دمك عسل فظيع بصراحة اووووووووووف :smil8:

ابقى سلم على الجزائر ​


----------



## DODY2010 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

صلواتك يا حن ام في العالم


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مستنى اعرف جديدك يا برنس


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (21 أكتوبر 2010)

THE s Mary appearance it means more temptation upon Coptic Christian God help us and increase our faith on hem he never let us down


----------



## shoshago (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مين اللى بيتجرا ويتكلم على العدرا بالشكل ده اذا انت مش مؤمن بهذا اللى بيدخلك على موقع مسيحى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 أكتوبر 2010)

العذراء هى امى الحنون


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (21 أكتوبر 2010)

بركتها تكون معانا .. ++ اميــــــــــــن ++


----------



## govany shenoda (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عوزين نعرف اي اخبار لوسمحتم
بركه ام النور تكون معنا 
امين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

صلواتها معانا يارب
امين

بس عايزين اي تفاصيل لتاكيد الخبر او اي معلومات

وربنا يستر


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *جائانا البيان التالى :
> أكد لنا مصدر مقرب ان السيده العذراء مريم ظاهره الان  بكنيسة مارجرجس الزاوية الحمرا
> اليوم 21/10/2010
> سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل
> فأبقو معنا*



*ما هو مصدر الخبر ؟؟؟؟

لا توجد أى أخبار عن هذا الأمر على الأنترنت​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*مباركة بين النساء امي الحبيبة  
بركاتك يا ام النور و ام المخلص 
بانتظار التفاصيل ​*


----------



## الفارس الامين (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام ليكى يام النور 
ربنا يسترها فالايام الجاية 
ياريت لو فية اخبار جديدة او تاكيد من مصدر الخبر يكون افضل


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ياريت يا مينا تجيبلنا التفاصيل بسرعة
بركة صلواتك وشفاعتك تكون معانا
امين​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أكتوبر 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما هو مصدر الخبر ؟؟؟؟
> 
> لا توجد أى أخبار عن هذا الأمر على الأنترنت​*




المصدر واحد صحبى من جمب الكنيسه هناك
واتبعتلى فيديو انهرده منه
لكن النور اللى بيتحرك فى السما مش ظاهر كويس فى تصوير الموبيل
ممكن ارفعه ليكم لو عاوزينه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلاوتك يا امي تكون معنا امين*
*ياريت اي حد يقولنا اي تفاصيل*​


----------



## عمادفايز (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشفعى فينا يا امنا الحنون​*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ده لينك الفيديو اللى أتصور

http://www.4shared.com/video/mkTrv-DF/21102010004.html

يغلق لحين وجود جديد


----------

